# Need additional router suggestions for my new Airtel connection with ZTE F670LV9.0 for coverage issue



## DeadBoy (Dec 2, 2021)

I just got a 200Mbps connection and got ZTE F670LV9.0 with it which is kept on the ground floor. There is an issue with coverage as the room on the 1st floor gets around 26 Mbps and 12 Mbps on 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz networks respectively so I'm thinking of getting a second router for the 1st floor and connecting it via a LAN cable.

I expect to get the same 200Mbps on both floors and hopefully, it should support more if I upgrade the plan in the future. Do you guys have any suggestions? Also, do I need any specific type of LAN cable?

I'm a noob in this stuff and will get the setup done by an Airtel technician. I'm looking for something that supports at least 500Mbps, hopefully within INR 5000.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 3, 2021)

DeadBoy said:


> I just got a 200Mbps connection and got ZTE F670LV9.0 with it which is kept on the ground floor. There is an issue with coverage as the room on the 1st floor gets around 26 Mbps and 12 Mbps on 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz networks respectively so I'm thinking of getting a second router for the 1st floor and connecting it via a LAN cable.
> 
> I expect to get the same 200Mbps on both floors and hopefully, it should support more if I upgrade the plan in the future. Do you guys have any suggestions? Also, do I need any specific type of LAN cable?
> 
> ...



just buy a good enough length ethernet or patch cable from local computer shop. Make sure to buy a CAT 6 cable and if possible, ask for a good quality one. The max length for good speeds is 45 meter, although theoretically it is 100 meter, but there will be a severe speed downgrade.

just measure the floor lenth and remember to keep about 1-1.5 meter extra wire between the nodes.

connect one side to ZTE’s LAN port, and the other to extending routers’ WAN port(mostly blue) 

if distance comes below 20 meter then you will surely get 200mbps.


i checked up dir 615, seems good, just hook it once and check what speeds you get as the age of router is also a factor.


----------



## DeadBoy (Dec 3, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> just buy a good enough length ethernet or patch cable from local computer shop. Make sure to buy a CAT 6 cable and if possible, ask for a good quality one. The max length for good speeds is 45 meter, although theoretically it is 100 meter, but there will be a severe speed downgrade.
> 
> just measure the floor lenth and remember to keep about 1-1.5 meter extra wire between the nodes.
> 
> ...


I read that dir 615 won't be able to support 500Mbps. Do you think TP-Link Archer A6 will do the job?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2021)

Option 1 : (with low budget) Buy range extender. Place strategically so that upper floor also gets covered. You may need 2 of these.

Option 2 : (a bit costly approach) Buy Mesh router. 3 candles. Quite easy to setup, also needs to be placed at proper places to have good coverage.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 3, 2021)

DeadBoy said:


> I read that dir 615 won't be able to support 500Mbps. Do you think TP-Link Archer A6 will do the job?



i checked up dir 815, instead of 615, you will need to upgrade to get both bands, 2.4 and 5 as dir 615 is just entry level router so get a new one.

you need to tell your budget, for under 3k, tp link archer c6 is really good option, since i am myself using it.


----------



## DeadBoy (Dec 3, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> i checked up dir 815, instead of 615, you will need to upgrade to get both bands, 2.4 and 5 as dir 615 is just entry level router so get a new one.
> 
> you need to tell your budget, for under 3k, tp link archer c6 is really good option, since i am myself using it.


My budget is INR 5K. I'm also thinking Archer A6


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 3, 2021)

DeadBoy said:


> My budget is INR 5K. I'm also thinking Archer A6


what is the difference between Archer A6 and Archer C6 except qualcomm hip? @whitestar_999 will be able to help....

*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Archer-A6-Wireless-Internet/dp/B07W9KYT62
*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Deco-M5-System-Router/dp/B07GVR9TG7?th=1


----------



## DeadBoy (Dec 3, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> what is the difference between Archer A6 and Archer C6 except qualcomm hip? @whitestar_999 will be able to help....
> 
> *www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Archer-A6-Wireless-Internet/dp/B07W9KYT62
> *www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Deco-M5-System-Router/dp/B07GVR9TG7?th=1


I'm not sure. I read that they are similar and A6 is the newer one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> what is the difference between Archer A6 and Archer C6 except qualcomm hip?


Basically nothing except some minor differences in firmware, A series is primarily meant for US region while C series is primarily meant for EU region.
@DeadBoy


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 1, 2022)

Guys,can I change the Router provided by Airtel(Nokia G2425G-A) GPON router,and use a similar better router(GPON) of my choice?
Mine is of Airtel XStream 200Mbps, UNLIMITED Plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys,can I change the Router provided by Airtel(Nokia G2425G-A) GPON router,and use a similar better router(GPON) of my choice?
> Mine is of Airtel XStream 200Mbps, UNLIMITED Plan.


Depends, only an existing airtel xstream user will be able to confirm as there is no guarantee any 3rd party GPON router will work with xstream plans. Also it is most likely that there won't be a significant difference between between airtel GPON & aftermarket GPON router especially when airtel already provided nokia gpon router.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 2, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys,can I change the Router provided by Airtel(Nokia G2425G-A) GPON router,and use a similar better router(GPON) of my choice?
> Mine is of Airtel XStream 200Mbps, UNLIMITED Plan.



No, that airtel router comes with pre configured firmware, you will need that firmware to extract the id and password plus some more settings so it wont work.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> No, that airtel router comes with pre configured firmware, you will need that firmware to extract the id and password plus some more settings so it wont work.


----------



## patkim (Jan 2, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys,can I change the Router provided by Airtel(Nokia G2425G-A) GPON router,and use a similar better router(GPON) of my choice?
> Mine is of Airtel XStream 200Mbps, UNLIMITED Plan.


I assume your definition of better is ‘Better in terms of setup options/features/functionalities etc’. If so, consider putting Airtel’s GPON Router in Bridge Mode (If Supported) and then using your own WAN & LAN port RJ45 based router (Ideally should have Gigabit ports ) after that as your main router. So that everything is done by your own router. (Note – This is not Access Point Mode!) Once Airtel’s GPON Router is put into Bridge Mode it will be sort of reduced to ONT and Routing functionality will be disabled. GPON Router is generally an integrated ONT & Router together as one device.

What is important is that your existing Airtel GPON router needs to support Bridge Mode and Airtel may need to facilitate this setup. So do consult them, if you want to setup that way. If Airtel deploys MAC Auth, you may need to check with them and if required get your router’s MAC registered with them. The only downside is that now you have 2 devices, one Airtel’s router just as an ONT and your own better router.

Just as an example, imagine what Airtel GPON Router offers is say WiFi-5 & does not offer VPN Server but you might want to use your own WiFi-6 router (Ethernet) and setup VPN Server, so you have a need to use your own router as a Main Router to get all benefits of its features.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 2, 2022)

patkim said:


> What is important is that your existing Airtel GPON router needs to support Bridge Mode and


Bridge mode on ethernet ports or on wan? It does support bridge and route mode but on wan it is blocked by firmware


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2022)

patkim said:


> I assume your definition of better is ‘Better in terms of setup options/features/functionalities etc’. If so, consider putting Airtel’s GPON Router in Bridge Mode (If Supported) and then using your own WAN & LAN port RJ45 based router (Ideally should have Gigabit ports ) after that as your main router. So that everything is done by your own router. (Note – This is not Access Point Mode!) Once Airtel’s GPON Router is put into Bridge Mode it will be sort of reduced to ONT and Routing functionality will be disabled. GPON Router is generally an integrated ONT & Router together as one device.
> 
> What is important is that your existing Airtel GPON router needs to support Bridge Mode and Airtel may need to facilitate this setup. So do consult them, if you want to setup that way. If Airtel deploys MAC Auth, you may need to check with them and if required get your router’s MAC registered with them. The only downside is that now you have 2 devices, one Airtel’s router just as an ONT and your own better router.
> 
> Just as an example, imagine what Airtel GPON Router offers is say WiFi-5 & does not offer VPN Server but you might want to use your own WiFi-6 router (Ethernet) and setup VPN Server, so you have a need to use your own router as a Main Router to get all benefits of its features.


Let me check the Nokia Router,actually Airtel has locked its configuration and settings within the router.
I WANT TO CONFIGURE/TINKER MYSELF,as was in case of "ALLIANCE BB FTTH" settings
Just a question,to which port shall I attach between Nokia(Airtel) Router and Tp-Link Archer C6 Router(Dual Band)?
I mean Blue colored (WAN) port or any one of the Yellow (LAN/Ethernet) ports?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 2, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> Let me check the Nokia Router,actually Airtel has locked its configuration and settings within the router.
> I WANT TO CONFIGURE/TINKER MYSELF,as was in case of "ALLIANCE BB FTTH" settings
> Just a question,to which port shall I attach between Nokia(Airtel) Router and Tp-Link Archer C6 Router(Dual Band)?
> I mean Blue colored (WAN) port or any one of the Yellow (LAN/Ethernet) ports?



Lan(yellow) of Airtel Xstream Fiber GPON to the Wan(Blue) of TP-link C6


----------



## patkim (Jan 3, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> Let me check the Nokia Router,actually Airtel has locked its configuration and settings within the router.
> I WANT TO CONFIGURE/TINKER MYSELF,as was in case of "ALLIANCE BB FTTH" settings
> Just a question,to which port shall I attach between Nokia(Airtel) Router and Tp-Link Archer C6 Router(Dual Band)?
> I mean Blue colored (WAN) port or any one of the Yellow (LAN/Ethernet) ports?


First take full back up of the existing configuration settings.
Talk to Airtel just in case any support from them is needed. E.g. MAC auth, any unlocking of any settings in case any etc which I cannot imagine from here.

Depending upon your GPON router model the option for Bridge Mode shall be located somewhere on Internet connection or similar pages. Router Mode being generally the default.
There also might be option called LAN Port Binding or similar which may be configurable. Where you specify to what LAN Port (or all), the Bridge Mode should output. So accordingly, your LAN cable should go from that LAN port of Airtel GPON to the WAN port of your own router.

Now setup your own router as usual with all of its settings and config as per your choice, even PPPoE connection (or similar Internet connection) will be established from here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2022)

Shall I go in for a single selection of port as Bridged mode or all the ports?


----------



## patkim (Jan 3, 2022)

Just to keep it simple for now, bind on all ports, so that you can take LAN cable from anyone and plug it into the WAN of your router.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2022)

patkim said:


> Just to keep it simple for now, bind on all ports, so that you can take LAN cable from anyone and plug it into the WAN of your router.


Did that by selecting LAN port 2 of Nokia Router and connecting RJ45 cable between that port 2 and WAN port of Tp-Link Archer C6.
Wifi for 2.4/5Ghz setup was successful in C6. BUT NO INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patkim (Jan 3, 2022)

I assume you first enabled Bridge Mode and then proceeded to configure the ports.
As I mentioned earlier in my previous post, I suggest you might need to contact Airtel as they might have to do something from their end. It could be MAC auth or even something to do with PPPoE or any other type of connection or even any more dependant settings in Nokia which I can not imagine from here. I too have Airtel at my Pune home and I have already discussed at length this Bridge Mode setup with a backend technician. He has fully acknowledged it. I am yet to implement it as I am the only one in the entire neighborhood who has refused to change to FTTH for now. So, I am still on Ethernet. However, once Airtel’s contract with earlier vendor who manages old infrastructure ends, I will have no option but to go for FTTH!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 4, 2022)

patkim said:


> It could be MAC auth or even something to do with PPPoE



Why??

 I am an Xstream Fiber user, I do not do anything like that, I am connecting  device to router like normal one. Pppoe is used to manage subscribers and only required at modem level.  Mac auth is not required for simple router. Why make a simple plug and play thing so complicated?

Just connect the two lan cables,

Make sure that Airtel Xstream is in Route mode for all LAN ports( that is  factory default settings btw)

Now open the admin page on tp-Link router and do the bit of initial configuration for to link router.

That is what worked for me and works for everyone.

He is only connecting a secondary router, he is not implementing some sort of server that he might need to go so much hardcore.

Once again, just plug and configure and play. No fancy settings, Mac authorisations etc. Are required.

@kg11sgbg You need to just connect lan, and then configure the tp link router from its admin page.

Just see the pics below, just check these settings and you are done. 

1) On Xstream fiber





2) for TP-link
First go through the initial setup if you are using it for first time. 

Then open the setting tab as shown below 




Now open Operation Mode from side menu 




Now click On AP Mode. 





And that's it. There is no need of doing any pppoe Mac auth. Or even call the rudest cc of Airtel. 

This setup does not require any backend changes.


----------



## patkim (Jan 4, 2022)

I started with an understanding that kg11sgbg wants to knock-off Airtel’s GPON router and use their own in its place. Since this is not that flexible, the way to  achieve is to put it in Bridge Mode and use your router behind it as Main router front ending ISP’s WAN.

This setup is slightly complex and might need some support from ISP.

If simple Access Point mode satisfies OP, no worries! They can leave ISP’s GPON router as-is and simply put their own router as an additional one in AP mode. This should generally suffice most users.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Why??
> 
> I am an Xstream Fiber user, I do not do anything like that, I am connecting  device to router like normal one. Pppoe is used to manage subscribers and only required at modem level.  Mac auth is not required for simple router. Why make a simple plug and play thing so complicated?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro., this is what I wanted.


----------

